# Help me with playlist.



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Link Rey Fire and Brimstone, I added that one to my playlist for this season. Also try Yeah Yeah Yeahs Heads Will Roll (A-Trak Remix) kids would like this one I think?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Monster Movie Fan - Necromantix*
Walk Like a Zombie - HorrorPops*
This Is Halloween - Panic At The Disco
Lake of Fire - Meat Puppets
The Boogie Monster - Gnarls Barkley
Frankenstein - New York Dolls
Black Widow - Dolores O'Riordan
Beautiful Nightmare - Beyonce
Bone House - The Dead Weather
Burn The Witch - Queens of the Stoneage
Calling All Skeletons - Alkaline Trio
Creeps for Cushing - Captain Clegg and The Night Creatures*
Damned If She Do - The Kills
Dead Souls - NIN
Dig Up Her Bones - The Misfits*
Pumpkinhead - The Misfits*
Devil's Dancefloor - Flogging Molly
Dracula - Gorillaz
Evil Night Together - Jill Tracy
Female of the Species - Space
Spooky Girlfriend - Elvis Costello
Who's That Creepin' - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy
Sticks and Stones - The Pierces
Halloween Girl - Blue Ash
Skeleton Rock - Frenzy
Spirit Got Lost - Mental as Anything
The Kill (Bury Me) - 30 Seconds To Mars
Love Me Dead - Ludo
Would You Be So Hot - The Damned*


*groups with this indicate that they have multiple songs in their library that would be good for a Halloween party, but give them a listen for level of appropriateness considering ages of party-goers.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

That American Murder Song video is great! I can use that stuff for my dance show!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some suggestions:

Comin' Back For More--CW McCall
This Is Halloween- from The Nightmare Before Christmas
Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes-by Lewis Lee
Spooky Scary Skeletons-by Andrew Gold
Intro/All Hail The Horror Host-by The Creeping Cruds
The Hearse Song-by Harley Poe
Dead Man's Party-by Oingo Boingo
Cannibal Buffet-by Voltaire
Devil Woman-by Cliff Richard
Island Of Zombie Women-by The Horatii
Welcome To My Nightmare-by Alice Cooper
The Werewolves of London-by Warren Zevon
Scary Movies-by The Fools

You could introduce them to the classic Monster Mash by Bobby "Boris" Pickett.

And if you want to go with some more whimsical choices:

Attack Of The Radioactive Hamsters From A Planet Near Mars-by Weird Al Yankovich

The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnatti-by Rose and the Arrangement






Spiders Are Fun-by Davey Dickens






You should also check out a group called "Witches In Bikinis". They have a few good kid-friendly songs..Dear Doctor Frankenstein, Cemetery Boogie ,and Hold Me, My Little Ghostie come to mind.


----------



## Theda LaStrel (Aug 1, 2017)

Literally anything by Kristen Lawrence, such as: 
https://youtu.be/j_Twcm2VySg

Also, literally anything by Jill Tracy, like:
https://youtu.be/y3uJEiDETKE

Any number of songs by Crystal Bright and the Silver Hands, specifically October and You Are My Sunshine. 
https://youtu.be/9YBuDKiwBog

Beats Antique's Beezlebub (they also have a very fun remix of the old Disney short Skeleton Dance):
https://youtu.be/ZHVEqsyitwE

This Way To the Egress has a lot of fun songs. A lot of them are about murder or madness. 
https://youtu.be/5TIRkZXXwb0

Lose Your Soul by Dead Man's Bones:
https://youtu.be/rnEkboR86h0

Bottom of the River by Delta Rae:
https://youtu.be/bimam2j2gEg

Halloween by Siouxsie and the Banshees:
https://youtu.be/uBGvApbc47A

Little Ghost by The White Stripes:
https://youtu.be/SJYH77qSf98

If you want to go old-school, Artie Shaw's Nightmare is timeless:
https://youtu.be/-W59FzOwYIs

Tom Waits' music might be a little grown-up for a kids' party, but he has a lot of great stuff. Alice is a good album to check out. I also love the hell out of this song: https://youtu.be/45JdWBfLsA8


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

The Atomic Fireballs - Man with the Hex





3 - Halloween





The Radium Cats - Pink Hearse





The Radium Cats - Let it Rot





Charles Sheffield - Voodoo Working





Black Jake and The Carnies - Bone Man





Johnny Otis - Castin' My Spell





The Suburbs - Rattle My Bones


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

The Lillingtons - Zombies





Chris Isaak - Voodoo





Robert Cray - Trick or Treat





The Aquabats - The Cat With Two Heads (or alternately, Attacked by Snakes)





The Brian Setzer Orchestra - Hoodoo Voodoo Doll





They Might Be Giants - Turn Around





Shivaree - Goodnight Moon


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

****** If older kids ******

Bob Keelaghan of the Agnostic Mountain Gospel Choir - 13 Bloody Graves (Forbidden Dimensions cover)
https://creepsville13.bandcamp.com/...nostic-mountain-gospel-choir-13-bloody-graves

Bea Miller - Dracula 





China Anne McClain - Calling All the Monsters





****** If older kids ******

Bob Schneider - Blood





Codavita - In Love with Fear


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Sharing some more oddball stuff I've found from the depths of the web...I don't know that it's all right for the kids party, but maybe other uses.


----------



## Electra Spectre (Sep 28, 2017)

"Vampire Soiree" - Electra Spectre and the Gravediggers  It's on iTunes. The backing track is originally from the vintage Ronald Stein Film Score, the vocals are new.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Two more songs came to mind..."RE:Your Brains" and "Creepy Doll" by Jonathan Coulton


----------



## Bubbs11 (Oct 9, 2017)

https://youtu.be/C6t1ALGlPNM


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Aug 18, 2017)

The song from the intro of the original Halloween:
Not really scary by itself, but in context, and for those who recall the original movie...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNUgsbKisp8


----------



## Haunted jan (Oct 26, 2016)

http://www.popsugar.co.uk/love/Halloween-Love-Songs-42440590


----------



## obergh (Oct 11, 2017)

When my nephews and I were kids, my older sister used to sing a Tom Lehrer song for us about a girl who kills off her family. We loved it! "Rickety-Tickety-Tin" is macabre and funny at the same time.


----------

